# Kentucky Regulations Update



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The KDFWR based on their catfish study this year and the November 1st meeting in Princeton Kentucky are going to be proposing new Regulations on the Ohio River, here they are....

1 over 35 for blue/flat (each) and 1 over 28 for channel for entire core length of Ohio
50 CFers will be allowed 4 over 40 below Cannelton (not sure if aggregate or of each species)

Unlimited take of catfish under the lengths given.

Tributaries and the rest of the state are open game.

Even though these regulations are not very effective, none the less it is a step in the right direction for the catfish fishery on the Ohio River. A commission meeting will be held on December 6th in Frankfort to possibly vote on these regulations. If you have concerns/opinions with the proposal please e-mail the commissioners and voice your opinion as the original proposal can be amended. This issue is just as much an Ohio issue as it is Kentucky's...Please show your support!!!

[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected];
[email protected]


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My question is: Will these regulations apply to commercial fishermen?

Sport fishermen normally have little impact on catfish populations on the river. It has already been proven that Tennessee commercial fishermen shifted locations following legislation enacted in Tenn. Tennessee regulations 
moved commercial netters to focus efforts (to catch trophy size catfish) to Kentucky waters.

This topic was discussed at the catfish symposium in Ohio last spring and ODNR officials were reluctant to criticize several Kentucky decisions and seemed hobbled on the issue of commercial fishermen using Ohio ramps to unload trophy cats bound for "markets".

Also since pay lakes are under jurisdiction of Dept. of Agriculture, they explained that control of pay lake operations is beyond their scope of operation. Although sympathetic to catmens concerns they explained they were for the most part unable to enforce violations that we report to them.(about paylakes)


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

katfish said:


> My question is: Will these regulations apply to commercial fishermen?
> 
> Sport fishermen normally have little impact on catfish populations on the river. It has already been proven that Tennessee commercial fishermen shifted locations following legislation enacted in Tenn. Tennessee regulations
> moved commercial netters to focus efforts (to catch trophy size catfish) to Kentucky waters.
> ...


These regs that were proposed will apply to commercial fishing. They had also brought up the point they were going to take a look at the legality of transporting live fish across state line without getting a permit or examining for parasites or diseases. There may be some stipulations on the commerce side of things too that they are going to take a look at. This is truly a complex issue, but it seems like we will get some type of resolution.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Here the PDF file... 

http://fw.ky.gov/pdf/ohiorivercatfishproject2013.pdf


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Page 16 has the regulations proposal.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It appears that commercial fishermen who are not KY residents will no longer be issued commercial fishing license. I had some concern they may move but it would be a mute point if the trophy slots would effectively negate profits from selling trophy sized fish.

Proposal looks pretty good (mirroring neighboring states) and only negative effects are to tournament anglers weigh ins.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Robby they are Grandfathering in those out of state,who have held a licence 2 of the last 3 years till they no longer want them every one who has them now will keep them


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Does the grandfather clause exclude them from the size restrictions?

I do not feel that sport fishermen are impacting trophy fish.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

The vote was yes across the board.


----------

